# SX BG1K OWL Bass Pack VS. Rogue LX205B Series II 5-String Bass



## twiztedchild (Sep 23, 2008)

the main thing I want to know is what one would be a better deal? I heard alot of bad things about the Rouge basses but I haven't heard to much about the SX. I also noticed that they are close to the same price. 

http://bass-guitars.musiciansfriend.com/product/reviews?base_pid=512229&page=4&sc=date&so=desc
$129.99


http://www.rondomusic.com/bg1kowl.html
$139.95

This would also be my first bass and I don't have a Bass amp I just have a SB-10 that I was planing on using if I got the 5 string Rouge


Edit: Also I would beusing it mainly for recording with my 7 string guitar. Not really doing show or anything just Home Practice and Recording when I can get something I like


----------



## F1Filter (Sep 23, 2008)

SX (aka "essex") basses generally tend to get a lot of love over on Talkbass. There's 2 huge threads about them, and another one was just started

http://www.talkbass.com/forum/showthread.php?t=385940
http://www.talkbass.com/forum/showthread.php?t=426277
http://www.talkbass.com/forum/showthread.php?p=6287158

The general consensus is that they're great beater/gigging basses. Also they're pretty easy to upgrade. Some of the modded instruments posted over there are very droolworthy.


----------



## twiztedchild (Sep 23, 2008)

Thanks man. so you never heard anything about the Rouge?


----------



## F1Filter (Sep 23, 2008)

I've heard plenty about Rogue. And none of it was good.


----------



## twiztedchild (Sep 23, 2008)

F1Filter said:


> I've heard plenty about Rogue. And none of it was good.



same here. But everyone on MF.com that reveiwed it are saying it is a great bass, That 5 string, and that the Only problem any of them had was the truss rod needed tighting

I just checked those post and most of them are saying that the SX bass need alot of work before they are good or something.

I dunno


----------



## techjsteele (Sep 23, 2008)

I used to own the Rogue in question, and quite simply, it rocked! I sold to a friend of mine when I bought my 6-string bass (Rogue LX406 Pro), and he tells me all the time how good it sounds and how it plays real well. It's a good bass for the money.


----------



## twiztedchild (Sep 23, 2008)

techjsteele said:


> I used to own the Rogue in question, and quite simply, it rocked! I sold to a friend of mine when I bought my 6-string bass (Rogue LX406 Pro), and he tells me all the time how good it sounds and how it plays real well. It's a good bass for the money.



Yeah, alot of the reveiws on the MF.com page say the sam thing. Plus it would be my first bass I been wanting a 5 string but I dont know if my little Fender SB-10 will hold up to it  thats why I was thinking about getting the SX package. but it is a 4 string. Im still not sure what one would be better to start with.


[action=twiztedchild]really likes the 5 string Ide though[/action]


----------



## Warpticon (Oct 10, 2008)

I'm late as hell on this (Hell, I just registered today), but I want to recommend the SX package, as I own it. Very nice bass for the money, and a decent enough amp if you keep the volume low--beats playing acoustic, anyway.


----------



## twiztedchild (Oct 10, 2008)

Warpticon said:


> I'm late as hell on this (Hell, I just registered today), but I want to recommend the SX package, as I own it. Very nice bass for the money, and a decent enough amp if you keep the volume low--beats playing acoustic, anyway.



yeah I was thinking of getting it for the amp and to have a bass to play but I decide Im going to get the Peavey VYPYR amp first, then Im going to get a bass. but I will still keep my eye on these. I was wanting a 5 string to match up with my 7 string but no Bass packs come with a 5 string


----------



## Warpticon (Oct 11, 2008)

twiztedchild said:


> yeah I was thinking of getting it for the amp and to have a bass to play but I decide Im going to get the Peavey VYPYR amp first, then Im going to get a bass. but I will still keep my eye on these. I was wanting a 5 string to match up with my 7 string but no Bass packs come with a 5 string



Ah, gotcha. There are a number of good, inexpensive 5 stringers you can get when it comes down to it.


----------



## twiztedchild (Oct 11, 2008)

Warpticon said:


> Ah, gotcha. There are a number of good, inexpensive 5 stringers you can get when it comes down to it.



true ive been told that the rouge is a good one.


----------



## sixstringLYM (Nov 27, 2008)

I am actually going to be purchasing and SX 5-string before the new year. I know several people who have had great success with both their basses and guitars. Spend a few bucks and get some new pickups and you should have yourself a nice beginner bass. I would also recommend getting a passive setup.


----------

